# SYNTHOL EXPERIMENT/JOURNAL



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

I see alot of posts recently regarding synthol, i guess alot of people including myself is interested in some way or other in this product.

I have very limited knowledge and I have been scared off this product by the balloon armed body dismorphic blimps that appear whenever you google SEO'S!! Obviously synthol abusers!!

My curiosity in this got me talking to my training partner and life long friend in the gym.

He's won numeous bodybuilding shows throughout the years, and he knows what it takes to get himself into great condition, HOWEVER the party lifestyle, and recent opening of greggs in town has led to him packing on some blubb!! hes getting himself back into shape and training hard, being the header that he is hes up for experimenting with SYNTHOL!!

Now the injections will be performed by a Doctor( family friend ha) at sensible dosage and correct techniques.

I am wondering how much interest there is on the forum for me to start a journal with pics of his progress, hopefully it will give both me and you guys the chance to see results with correct use and to see how he ends up looking. Hes back into half decent shape and before using synthol he will have dropped his b/f again and hes started building some nice lean muscle.

If people are interested let me know and I will take the time to do the journal.

Below is an interview off another site, some would have seen this before, some now, still a decent read,

Thankyou

Site enhancement oil is bodybuilding's dirty little secret. It's no longer unusual to see a pro bodybuilder admit to using steroids. Many national and professional level bodybuilders have come clean with their use of nubain and other painkillers. However, I've yet to see one bodybuilder admit to using a site enhancement product. The signs are obvious, at this years Olympia it appeared that more top bodybuilders are partaking of site enhancement products than ever. However, you'd sooner get one of these guys to admit to being a homosexual pedophile with a predilection for young boys with shaved gonads (referred to as Grendelism in the DSM-IV. Coincidence? I think not!) than to using a site enhancement oil. Which leaves the rest of us in a quandary. If no one is willing to talk about their experiences with this stuff, how in the hell are we supposed to figure out how to use it?

It was that thought that was the genesis of this article. Until recently, I'd never tried a site enhancement oil. After a lot of hem hawing around, I decided to take the plunge, both literally and figuratively. I purchased a bottle of Site Enhancement Oil Plus from Nuclear Nutrition and gave it a try. The first week, the pain was very nearly intolerable. I almost quit using the product, simply because I knew there was no way I was going to be able to work out while using this stuff. What good is inflated biceps and triceps when you can't train the rest of your body? For whatever reason, probably so I didn't feel like a ***** for quitting, I decided to give it one more week. Trevor Smith had told me that after the first week, the pain subsides. The guy knew what he was talking about, because the second week wasn't nearly as bad as the first. By the third week, I was actually enjoying the feeling, it felt like my arms were pumped 24/7 and they felt like they were&#8230;.well, growing for lack of a better term. You guys ever get that feeling where it just feels like everything is pointing to the right direction on the anabolic compass and you know growth is taking place? That's how I felt every day.

The whole idea behind my use of this product was that I was going to document my progress on a weekly basis using a digital camera. That was a great idea, however, I could barely move my arms, much less flex them for a photo during this entire period. Yes, the pain became tolerable. But, I still have a hard time understanding how these pros, who use far more SEO than I ever did, manage to get up on stage and hit bicep and tricep shots. I suppose that's where nubain comes into play.

Despite the fact that I just recently used a site enhancement product for the first time, I've been privy to the development of this stuff from the very beginning. In fact, I was in contact with the guy who now goes by the name Chris Clark, the inventor of the original Synthol, during the period where he was first bringing it to market. At the time, I was absolutely fascinated by the discussions I had with him, simply because Chris is a fascinating character.

The original name of Synthol was actually Synthrol 877 and Synthrol 873. One version contained anabolic steroids, while the other simply contained his "secret" mixture of oils. Mr. Clark was a mid-level steroid dealer who became obsessed with the idea of developing a site enhancement product. Every once in a while, I come across an individual in bodybuilding who's ready, willing, and able to take things beyond any normal level of safety or sanity. Chris Clark is one of these people. During the development of Synthrol, Chris was injecting himself with a variety of different oil that had been sterilized in a pressure cooker. He did this so much that he almost died on numerous occasions from pulmonary embolisms, and very nearly lost one of his legs below the knee due to a horrible infection. But, did this stop Chris Clark? Hell no!! I can only imagine how much money this guy is worth today. Hopefully he used it to hire a staff of physicians and a good psychiatrist.

Trevor Smith is the only person I know that can be considered somewhat of a guru on the topic of site enhancement who's willing to even broach the subject. Yes, there are other experts in the sport, but none of them are willing to discuss bodybuilding's dirty secret. What follows is the interview I did with Trevor Smith from Nuclear Nutrition.

DISCLAIMER- All of the products referred to in the article and interview are meant for topical use only. Using them in a fashion inconsistent with their labeling probably violates half a dozen local, state, and federal laws. What's discussed in this article is not meant to be used as course of action, and is purely for entertainment purposes only.

AE: What is the mechanism of action that allows these products to increase the size of various body parts?

Trevor: Well, basically the process is really simple&#8230;.Think of the muscle as a dry sponge for hypothetical purposes. What happens when you drop it in water? It expands tremendously often quadrupling its previous size, correct? Well it is kind of that way when "Pump and Pose" products are injected into the belly of a muscle. Except instead of being absorbed by the muscle so much, they "spread" the muscle tissue and "lift" the muscle tissues (when done correctly mind you). Now most people do not understand the mechanism by which these products work and that is partly the reason why their arms, calves or delts look so ****ed up and so stupid. If they understood the basic biomechanics of the body part in questions and how their muscle genetically looks (i.e. long insertion, short insertion, no peak, high peak) they would go a long way to maximizing the effects of these products. I always tell people that they must think of these products as car jacks. If you put the car jack on top of the car and started pumping it up, the height of the car wouldn't increase. But if you place the jack under the car, and pump away, the car lifts up and its height increases. This, in essence is what you want to have happen. Look at "Pump and Pose" products as the jack and your muscle as the car. I know it sounds simple, but how many people have you seen that look like they have a half-gallon of oil sitting on top of their biceps. To me this is a stupid as trying to lift a car up with the jack on top of the car.

AE: Many bodybuilders are under the belief that localized injections of steroids will produce the same affect as a site enhancement oil. What are your feelings on this?

Trevor: This is absolutely true. Obviously only with oil based products though. I mean, it isn't going to be bad to site inject say winstrol, in fact there is some indication as it might actually have localized effects on muscle growth along with systemic effects. But you are not going to get the tissue spreading and lifting effect that you will get with the oils. To me, the smart bodybuilder uses only the calves, biceps, triceps, or delts when injecting their gear. Why bother shooting into your ass, unless you are looking to have an ass the size of a ****ing Rhino, which without naming names one freaky east coast amateur's ass actually looks like&#8230;.a ****ing Rhino's! I was watching the 1998 USA's and couldn't believe what I was looking at when this guy turned around. Sure it was shredded to the bone, but his ass looked like Ronnie Coleman's and Marcus Ruhl's put together. What good is weighing 270-280lbs. on stage if 20 of it is in your ass, right? The only thing one needs to understand is that you cannot and should not be injecting 5ml of gear into various body parts every day. You will get the same lifting action from putting 3ml of oil-based cypionate as you would putting 3ml of Site Enhancement Oil Plus. However, the sesame seed oil in the cypionate will get metabolized faster than the Site Enhancement Oil Plus, which contains more than just oil.

AE: What is the main ingredient in most of the site enhancement oils on the market?

Trevor: Well, contrary to what these other companies tell you, it usually isn't anything but the same ****ing M.C.T. oil you get in your local G.N.C. And if you are lucky, they throw in some benzyl alcohol for half-assed sterilization purposes. Of course, everyone knows this does not make a sterile product. It has to be produced in a clean, air filtered environment, and produced by actual lab coat and rubber glove wearing chemists in a temperature controlled room, which my product is and it is the only one out there that is, in fact, produced this way. The other guys produce their products by pouring a vat of cheap, low grade M.C.T. oil into some 100ml vials in their kitchen. Interestingly enough, a mutual friend of ours brought me a bottle of a pump and pose product from South Africa called Esik-Kleen or something like that. Both of us agreed that it was nothing but vegetable oil with some floating plant collagen in it. Now that is real sterile. I didn't know whether to throw it out or fry up a ****ing chicken with it. I know I am being a smart-ass here, but it really isn't funny. People are injecting themselves with unsterile **** like this every day, and best of all they are paying $400.00 for a 100ml bottle of crap like this.

AE: How extensive do you think use of site enhancement oil (SEO) is in the pro ranks? I know there are some pretty obvious abusers, but I also know there's a lot of pros that use the stuff who never have the finger pointed at them. Without naming names, how bad do you think it's gotten?

Trevor: Well first we need to make a distinction here. Site Enhancement Oil is the name of my product, not the general name for all these other "Pump and Pose" products. I don't want people getting confused or confusing the other garbage out there with my product. So how extensive do I think these types of products are in the pro ranks? Very!

It would be easier for me to name the people who don't use these types of products, then to name the ones that do. And **** this "without naming names" ****. Let's name some of the ones that do use.

Flex Wheeler: Probably the biggest user out there. Except Flex has someone applying the shots (a plastic surgeon I heard) that knows what they are doing, because he still looks good. Although if you look at pics of him from 1992 to now, he has completely lost the deltoid/arm tie ins which he used to have. The use of site injections has made his arms a good 2-3 inches bigger and cost him some definition. Now his delts he has gone over board in my opinion, as they are actually bigger than his pecs. Of course, his calves were probably the first thing he did. They don't look good because they just do not flex and they have no definition.

Ronnie Coleman: uses it strictly in his calves because he has very high calves like a number of the black athletes

Marcus Ruhl: you can usually see the bruises on his biceps from the injection&#8230;.his look good and he has a wicked peak.

Nasser: again you can see where he applies it in his arms

J.P. Fux: in the battle for the Olympia tape, you clearly see the telltale biceps bruise from where he injects.

Dexter Jackson: uses a lot in his calves

I could go on and on. A lot of the black athletes use it in their calves to over-come their genetically high calves, and most of the pros will use it to fill out the shoulders. Like I said, it would be easier to name guys that don't use the stuff: Shawn Ray, Lee Priest, Kevin Levrone&#8230;.

At the end of the day, the guys who understand how to do the injections correctly will not get noticed. The guys who go ape **** with the stuff and don't know how to use it correctly, they are going to stand out. The smart ones will use smaller amounts over the long haul so it won't be such a dramatic difference from the last time they competed. I mean if you do the N.O.C. and have weak biceps and then show up at the Olympia with huge footballs, it is going to raise some eyelids.

That's all for now folks! Next week Trevor will discuss exactly how to "apply" these products, how to keep the gains once you've made them, and the sterility (or lack of) of most of the "Pump and Pose" products on the market today. If you're thinking about using one of these products, please visit the Nuclear Nutrition website at www.nuclearnutrition.com. Not only is their Site Enhancement Oil Plus the ONLY one I know of that's produced in a sterile environment, it's also by far the least expensive.

LewdTenant

08-05-2002, 01:47 AM

December 15, 2000

Issue #25

Site Enhancement: The Final Word

Part II of II

By Jason Meuller and Trevor Smith

What follows is the second part of the interview I did with Trevor Smith from Nuclear Nutrition on site enhancement. To the best of my knowledge, this is the most comprehensive article ever done on this topic, and should serve as a primer for anyone interested in site enhancement. Having said that, I received numerous emails from people asking me why I had to cover a topic such as this, given that it's clearly detrimental to bodybuilding. Is it? I don't really care whether it is or not, it's not my place to judge. The bottom line is, site enhancement is a part of the sport. We can ignore it, stick our heads in the sand, and hope it goes away, or we can take the bull by the horns and address the issue straight on.

In case you haven't yet noticed, I'm a take the bull by horns kind of guy. For those of you who think that the use of "Pump and Pose" products are going to hurt bodybuilding, wake up!!! The world of sports is all about bigger, stronger, faster. Bodybuilding is no exception. 30 years ago, I'm sure people wondered how in the world bodybuilders could possibly take their development to a higher level. Today we wonder the same thing. 10 years from now, I'm sure the Mr. Olympia of 2010 will make Ronnie Coleman look like the winner of the novice class at the county show. And as bodybuilders continue to push the envelope of human (and chemical) development, bodybuilding will become even more of a cult sport. Would I have it any other way? NO!! I like feeling like I'm a part of a select group of people. Having said that, those of you who think that site enhancement products are the death knell of bodybuilding are sadly mistaken. So you mean Aunt Mary and Uncle Joe won't be taking a trip to the Mr. O this year because those steroid and hormone filled monsters actually had the temerity to artificially inflate muscles using oil? CBS, NBC, and ABC won't be duking it out over the broadcast rights for the Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic to air opposite the Super Bowl? Say it ain't so!

Until the powers that be take steps to ensure that NO competitor is using these products, they're here to stay. And since I really doubt that the IFBB is going to start requiring full body MRI's of each competitor, GET USED TO IT! Quite frankly, I'm hoping some of the pros that are mutilating their body with this stuff will read this article so they can at least have some idea of the proper methodology of site injection. Nuff said, on with the interview&#8230;

DISCLAIMER- All of the products referred to in the article are interview are meant for topical use only. Using them in a fashion inconsistent with their labeling probably violates half a dozen local, state, and federal laws. What's discussed in this interview is not meant to be used as a course of action, and is purely for entertainment purposes only. Do not inject any of these products!!

AE: Do you have any personal knowledge of the sterility (or lack of) of any of the site enhancement products on the market? I had a conversation with Deep Injection (one of the writers for Nuclear Nutrition) and he told me that the reason Milos Sarcev almost died was not because he injected directly into a major blood vessel, but because the product he was using was dirty and caused an immediate systemic infection.

Trevor: I believe I covered this in one of your previous questions. As far as sterility of these products, I can only tell you that I have spoken to people who have used Esik-Kleen and everyone of them that I spoke to got an abscess from that ****. One of the pros that use my product, Christian Lobarede, told me that he couldn't decide which stuff was more useless: The Esik Kleen, or Liquid Muscle. Deep Injection himself got an abscess from the Esik-Kleen as did Milos Sarcev (he also almost died from it). Now I have had the conversation with Deep Injection also that he felt Milos' problem was not that he main-lined 3cc's of that Esik-Kleen, but that he had an anaphylactic response to the product because of something that is in it and due to its non-sterility. Deep Injection did tell me that when he first used Esik-Kleen, that he immediately gasped for air the same way Milos described, and had a hard time breathing and the area became very red and swollen and irritated. Now, of course, I cannot prove this, but you and I both know that Deep Injection is not a liar. And Milos himself told me that he had the same reaction after he accidentally shot into his blood stream. Incidentally, had the person who was applying the shot to Milos' triceps simply drew back, blood will have shot into the barrel of the syringe and he would have known he hit a vein or something. I am not a scientist, but my guess is that Milos' problem was two-fold. It sounds like Deep Injection is correct in his assertion that Milos had an anaphylactic response to the injection and also, that he encountered problems when he inadvertently injected it into a major blood vessel or vein.

AE: Your product, Site Enhancement Oil Plus, contains the following ingredients: Caprillic Acid, Capric Acid, Shark Oil, Silica, and a super diol stack. What is the purpose of each of these ingredients?

Trevor: Medium chain triglyceride oil is composed of a series of chains of capric and caprillic acids put together. Some of these are 12 octanoic or 8 octanoic&#8230;, which basically means they differ in length. Now the higher quality M.C.T. oils contain mostly 8 octanoic and these are best suited for occupying the spaces between muscle fibers and causing the lifting and spreading action I described before. My product contains almost exclusively the 8 octanoic chains in terms of the capric and caprillic acids. My chemist describes the different lengths like gasoline or motor oil grades. Really good high quality M.C.T oil is expensive as hell, whereas you can get cheap **** M.C.T. oil, which is low grade. At the end of the day, they can both be called M.C.T. Oil. I list it as caprillic acid and capric acid so everyone understands that my product contains only the highest quality oil chains and not the stuff you can buy at G.N.C. My product contains benzyl alcohol to further insure sterility and also to act as a mild irritant to cause the muscle fibers to inflame slightly and create more spaces for the oils to occupy. The "super diol stack" is simply a pro-hormone blend. In an ideal world, I would have been able to put in some sustenon and deca, but hey I can't so I put in the pro-hormones in the off chance that they may cause localized anabolism and also because pro-hormones are all the rage today and I wanted to give more bang for the buck. The shark oil was put in there because, again it is a highly clean oil and it is beneficial to the body as well-it too is very ****ing costly--, so I figured why not have an oil that will assist in the lifting and spreading action and actually be beneficial to the body as well.

Silica is added in micro amounts to allow for permanency of the gains made by use of the product. It won't happen over night, but if used over the long haul, you will get a percentage of the gains that stay behind even after the body metabolizes the capric and caprillic acid and shark oil. Which brings me to a point I want to make. Chris Clark did an interview in MuscleMag which he stated his product would produce gains that last 2-3 years after one application. That is absolute ****ing bull****! I hope everyone realizes this. The body will recognize the oil in the muscle as fat-which is what it is-and it WILL metabolize it. If you ask people who are dieting for a show, they will tell you that they have to use "Pump and Pose" products at larger doses and more frequently because their fast burning metabolisms-due to the strict contest prep-are metabolizing the oils at a much faster rate. Chris Clark also stated in that same interview that "a guy in South Africa with 28 inch arms" used his product exclusively, when in fact I know people who know the guy he is implying but not naming. His name is Jacko Strauss. Yes he has 28 inch arms. They look asinine, but hey to each his own. However, the reality of the situation is that Jacko doesn't use Chris Clark's product&#8230;.he supposedly dumps in 50ml of OLIVE OIL into his arms&#8230;every day. Now the guys I spoke with swore to me on that fact, but who the **** knows for sure. He certainly wouldn't be the first person to do something like that. I just hope to Christ your readers don't go raiding their mother's cupboard for the ****ing Bertoli. It is totally unsterile! Chris Clark also implied that he "ran tests on this guy" and that "an M.R.I. showed that his arms were total muscle and that the oils were absorbed into the muscle fibers and just made them bigger." What a ****ing idiot and a liar. Here's a little inside information. Did you notice Greg Zulak doesn't write for Muscle Mag anymore? Well the reason is, he had a contract that allowed them to change and dictate what he wrote in his column. Which is why there was all that stupid sex talk and **** in there. So basically, if he said a product sucked, and they wanted to say it was good to suit their own (i.e. Muscle-Tech's) needs they would change it. Turns out when Greg did the interview with Chris Clark, he thought Chris Clark was a ****ing joke and that whenever Greg asked to see the research and test results he claimed to have done (like the M.R.I. on "the guy with 28 inch arms from South Africa) he conveniently did not have them around and had to go "look for them" Why do I have a feeling they are in the same place as Paul Borreson's degree in Pharmacology, Biochemistry and Honorary Doctorate?

AE: Let's say someone has a prescription for steroids (like me). I know I get tired of injecting in my glutes, but don't really have any idea of where to put the oil in other body parts, specifically my calves, biceps, triceps, and deltoids. Can you explain to me exactly where I would need to inject in each of these body parts? And are there any other body parts I should consider injecting?

Trevor: First of all I need to make if perfectly clear that what matters most when doing site injections, whether it is with real gear or something like Site Enhancement Oil Plus (even though I sell the product for external use only) is the LENGTH OF THE NEEDLE! Remember the "lifting" action we talked about before, in order to achieve that you have to get down low into the belly of the muscle. For this a minimum of a 1-inch needle is necessary, although I personally would recommend a 1.5-inch, as it will get deeper and lift more from the bottom. Remember you want muscle pushed up, you don't want oil sitting on top of the muscle. People get squeamish when doing site injections for some reason and try to lessen the trauma by using a short pin. The end result is that water balloon effect with absolutely no definition showing. My suggestion is that if you are bothered by the injections, use a smaller gauge like a 23 or even a 25. It will take longer to inject the oil, but will cause less scar tissue and will not hurt as much.

O.K. let's start with the biceps. What you want to do is understand that when you flex the muscle, whether you have a short head, or a long head to your biceps, the muscle will be at it's densest and most concentrated in the "peak" of the biceps. THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE THE INJECTION SHOULD EVER GO: A: BECAUSE THAT IS WHERE THE MOST MUSCLE TISSUE IS WHICH WILL ALLOW YOU TO GO DEEPER AND GET A BETTER LIFTING EFFECT AND B: BECAUSE IT WILL FALL IN LINE WITH THE GENETIC DESIGN OF YOUR BICEPS. So you simply flex your arm, locate the peak, relax the arm and lay it out on a table in front of you, and go straight down into the area you marked as the "peak". People are always trying to change the shape of the arm that they were born with rather than just trying to make the shape they were born with big as ****ing hell. So what if you don't have high peaks, Sergio had ****ty peaks, but his arms were ****ing awesome and full. And so what if you arms aren't awesome and full and you have a short head with a higher peak, that is what Ronnie Coleman and Robbie Robinson's arms are like&#8230;..except they made their arms ****ing huge. People try injecting into the peak, on the inside of the biceps, on the outside of the biceps, on the inside down low by the insertion and on the outside down low by the insertion. Guess what, at the end of the day it looks like they had a water balloon implanted into their arm. Only go into the peak of the biceps. People with small arms should start off with 2-3ml while people who have some meat there can go 3-5ml

The Triceps: Now you can use two places here, but you should only focus mostly on the "peak" of the triceps&#8230;which is to say the big lateral head of the triceps. So what you do is flex your arm in the mirror again, and locate the peak of the triceps, which is the polar opposite of the biceps peak. You have a friend mark it with their finger, and then let the arm hang by your side. Your friend will then go in from behind of you and perform the injection, going straight into the area he marked as the "peak" of the triceps. Again, people with small arms should start off with 2-3ml while people who have some meat there can go 3-5ml. You can also do the very upper most part of the horseshoe of the triceps. This you can perform yourself, although because you are dealing with a very small muscle that is already close to the surface, you can get away with using a shorter needle&#8230;.but this is the only area that you can do so with. Also, do not use more than 1-1.5 ml in this area because it is so small.

The Lateral Delt: Yes you can do the front and rear delts, but I only suggest doing the lateral delt because it is what is responsible in giving you the "capped" look to your shoulders that you are trying to achieve. Also, the rear delt is a very small muscle that is so vital to the movement of the arm, that it is not wise to cause a lot of micro-trauma in the form of injections as it can result in a tear which can put an end to your career as a bodybuilder real fast. So, we will focus on the lateral delt. Now with your arm hanging straight down at your side, simply trace your clavicle with your other hand all the way to the end until you come to the shoulder joint, which you can feel with your fingers. Now just past the shoulder joint is the wonderful, fleshy lateral delt. This is the ONLY place a smart person will inject anything because you will not hit any nerves here and there is a pocket there (provided by mother nature) that is the perfect spot to shoot in your gear or oils. Therefore, to insure that you get under that lateral delt and into this pocket, you want to go straight down into the area just past the shoulder joint with your pin as if someone dropped a needle from the ceiling. Because this is a larger muscle (hopefully) you can go 3-5ml.

The calves: Now understand that if you are not used to doing site injections into your calves that you will have a hard time walking after you do so for the first time. Sitting in a chair, you would simply go into both the inside and outside of the calf muscle. Straight in, with the needle parallel to the floor. Keep the amounts at 1-2ml for the inside and 1-2ml for the outside of the calf.

As far as any other places to go, I will share a little known fact with you and your readers. Lee Haney used to take all of his shots and put them into his pecs. Basically the way you would do this is you would flex your pecs as if you were doing a side chest and mark the area in the upper chest where the pec bunches up the most. Then relax and inject into the area with the needle parallel to your body. Since you are automatically getting under the majority of the muscle injecting this way, you need only go in about an inch&#8230;maybe even less. You can do the same thing in the lower chest&#8230;just be sure to go right above the nipple line.

AE: I know your product is meant for topical use only, but I've heard that people are actually injecting it! Although this is a horrible misuse of your product, what kind of frequency and volume of injections are you hearing that people have used?

Trevor: Pray-tell&#8230;.is that true?!! Are they actually injecting my Site Enhancement Oil Plus and achieving 2-3 inch gains or more in their biceps, triceps, calves and delts? Oh my god!

Well, if one were to do such a thing. They would follow the above procedures I described and would do so in the following fashion.

Week 1: 3-5 times per week (depending on pain threshold) to build up the levels anywhere from 2-5mls depending on size of the arm and experience. Also, the calves should only be done once or twice in this first week due to the pain associated with walking after doing them.

Weeks 2- 8: Twice a week (except calves..only once per week) using 3-5mls again depending on the size of the arm and experience

At this point it would be wise to give your body a rest for a good 4 weeks although you and I both know that some people do not bother doing so. But those who are smart always give their bodies a break. No matter what it is they are doing. It should also be noted that it would be smart to always do your site injections AFTER YOU TRAINED THAT PARTICULAR BODYPART or a couple of days before. So if you train biceps on Tuesday, you would do your first injection after you trained biceps on Tuesday night and then your next injection say Thursday or Friday or Saturday or Sunday.

AE: One of the most interesting theories I've seen proposed was in the interview with Chris Clark you mentioned. Do you think there is any possibility that heavy use of SEO will lead to permanent gains in size over time? As I told you, I've had many conversations with Chris Clark, and the guy definitely has the P.T. Barnum mentality (There's a sucker born every minute). However, it just seems to me that by injecting huge amounts of oil over months and months, it would cause a stretching of the muscle tissue that would induce permanent growth. What are your thoughts on this?

Trevor: Well as I explained with my product, the inclusion of silica will mean that even after the oil gets metabolized, you will have a percentage of gains that will stay. But you do have to use it for a while; you can't just use one bottle and expect to get the permanent results. As you stated, the stretching of the tissue will induce permanent size increases and growth&#8230;.the same way if I put you on a procrustean bed ( a Medieval torture device designed to stretch a person to death) you would gain a few inches in height.

AE: I think there's a general misconception out there about how much product it takes to see significant gains. For example, I went through an entire bottle of site enhancement oil and only gained 1/2 on each arm. We're always hearing stories of bodybuilders adding 2-3 inches on their arms with this stuff. Realistically, what kind of use are we talking about to see those kind of gains? And, once those gains are achieved, what kind of maintenance schedule is necessary to keep the increase in size?

Trevor: Well you have to understand that everyone is different. Since you have some meat on your arms already, you will have more area to put oil into and need more to have it disperse through the tissue and cause the lift and stretch. Therefore, one bottle might only result in a smaller gain. However, someone with 16-inch arms can gain 2-3 inches off of one bottle because it has such a dramatic impact on the smaller arm. I mean if you weigh 300 lbs. and gain 10 pounds, it is not going to be as noticeable than if someone weighs 100 pounds and gain 10 pounds. The 10 pounds on the 100 pound person represents a 10% bodyweight gain&#8230;.whereas the 300lb person would have to gain 30lbs to achieve the same look. I hope that makes sense. It is the same with the Site Enhancement Oil Plus in relation to arm size. I have people-Deep Injection included-that have got dramatic results just from one bottle. Deep injection's arm literally was up 2 inches within 3 weeks. However, he continued with the use of the Site Enhancement Oil Plus 2-3 times per week for a period of 2 and a half to 3 months though and now he is literally maintaining his gains with one 5ml application once every other week. So I would say to get the 2-3 inch gains, one would need to go at least 8 weeks and depending on the size of the arm use 3-5ml per application at least twice a week, although loading in the first week 3-5 times into the desired area.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

There would be a lot of interest in this. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll be interested to see if you can actually to a good job with synthol


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Most def, a great idea for a journal.

Very intriguing.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

interesting!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd be interested in seeing a synthol journal


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

I rekon it would be an interesting read. Ideally along with plenty before/after/progress pictures so we can see the changes rather than just read about them.

Journals on here are far too lacking in pics!


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

coldo said:


> I rekon it would be an interesting read. Ideally along with plenty before/after/progress pictures so we can see the changes rather than just read about them.
> 
> Journals on here are far too lacking in pics!


Yep that wont be a problem, definately the whole idea of it will be as many pics as possible, weekly updates etc, that why im asking if there's interest as i dont get a huge amount of time to post on here and if there interest and its worth me doing i will.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i met Chris Clark in London in the 90s, he offered me Synthol, but at the time there was not enough data on it to tempt me


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Should be an interesting read


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

why not use capristan


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Khaos said:


> i met Chris Clark in London in the 90s, he offered me Synthol, but at the time there was not enough data on it to tempt me


Agree mate, thats what most people will always say, no enough proof/information etc, and the only pics you seem to find are of bazeeeeerk abusers. enough to put anyone off.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I think there would be a great deal of interest, myself included


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

JUICERWALES said:


> too long; didn't read.


why even bother to make that post then,hope you dont apply the same principals to the rest of your bbing.......



WWR said:


> I'll be interested to see if you can actually to a good job with synthol


Of course you,you will have seen hundreds of pics of pro's who use it where you could never have told,Flex Wheeler being a perfect example.

I'll be really interested in this


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah on one hand i will be interested to see the results , on the other hand i think its a bad idea!

And before any one starts!! Synthol is definately only for advanced Bodybuilders who need that little bit extra , not just for 9st Joe Bloggs that`s been training 4weeks and just wants big guns over night to look massive on a saturday night down town!!

IMO there are far to many kids on here looking to get massive over night , taking gear is one thing before your ready for it but synthol is definately another level and bad news for those that 1 aren`t ready and are looking for 20inch arm`s over night and 2 because its easily available the scope for abuse is big!For those that don`t know to much about it google Synthol abuse you`ll see the pic`s of the idiots abusing it and the one of some kids in a club and one of them with stupid arm`s with a plaster over bruise and injection site!! And i`m sure Trevor Smith the guy quoted above died couple of years ago of a massive heart attack weighing 400lbs plus,obviously didn`t do things by half!!

Anyway look forward to hearing peoples opinions on this! :beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I will follow along with this mate. Its pretty popular on professionalmuscle.com seeing that they sell the stuff


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

JAY-EL said:


> Yeah on one hand i will be interested to see the results , on the other hand i think its a bad idea!
> 
> And before any one starts!! Synthol is definately only for advanced Bodybuilders who need that little bit extra , *not just for 9st Joe Bloggs that`s been training 4weeks and just wants big guns over night to look massive on a saturday night down town*!!


spoilsport :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

weeman said:


> why even bother to make that post then,hope you dont apply the same principals to the rest of your bbing.......
> 
> Of course you,you will have seen hundreds of pics of pro's who use it where you could never have told,Flex Wheeler being a perfect example.
> 
> I'll be really interested in this


Nice 1 buddy, lots and lots of pros using it as you say, all in proportion to their bodies, sensible use.


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

JAY-EL said:


> Yeah on one hand i will be interested to see the results , on the other hand i think its a bad idea!
> 
> And before any one starts!! Synthol is definately only for advanced Bodybuilders who need that little bit extra , not just for 9st Joe Bloggs that`s been training 4weeks and just wants big guns over night to look massive on a saturday night down town!!


I know where your coming from buddy, i might be being a bit harsh on my mate, hes a former Mr Wales, and still in pretty good nick, before starting this he will be in good bodybuilding shape. his chest is slightly lacking these days and he will be using it in pecs.


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

weeman said:


> spoilsport :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha:thumb:



uknumbr14 said:


> I know where your coming from buddy, i might be being a bit harsh on my mate, hes a former Mr Wales, and still in pretty good nick, before starting this he will be in good bodybuilding shape. his chest is slightly lacking these days and he will be using it in pecs.


Like i said mate not against it but we all know the score and the sort of people on here that want that magic pill or potion!! :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

I think some people get blinded when using it and tend to focus too much on the same spot when injecting,hence seeing lumpy delts and bi's on the stage,if they concentrated onthe sculpting of the muscle volumising and enhancing the muscle shape thru multiple injection angles they will be left with a much more pleasing and natural look to the given muscle.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

will be interesting to see how it works on someone.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> I think some people get blinded when using it and tend to focus too much on the same spot when injecting,hence seeing lumpy delts and bi's on the stage,if they concentrated onthe sculpting of the muscle volumising and enhancing the muscle shape thru multiple injection angles they will be left with a much more pleasing and natural look to the given muscle.


my sentiments exactly:thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Could be a great jurnal.

Could you include pics of the shots being administered too? Technique expanations etc.

It may be a first?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> wut


He said:

*I'll be interested to see if you can actually to a good job with synthl!!!*


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Will be following this. I think a lot of people will also be interested in this as never seen a journal like this before.

AS uriel said, will be good to know the minor details such as how to inject etc and whatever else there might be.

Not that I intend to do this myseld but very interested in it.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Is it just his pecks he is going to use it on or other muscles also?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

This stuff scares me.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Ill be following this, never seen a thread like it so def something new to me.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

intresting idea and a good read. although how the guy KNOWS coleman used it and leverone didnt...im not so sure.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Ive been interested in this for some time; I highly doubt i'll ever use it as I have no intentions of competing etc, but will certainly be following with interest


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

maybe a stupid question. but i take it this guy will be taking AAS alongside this?will this be documented too?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This article:

Site Enhancement: The Final Word

Part I of II

by Jason Meuller and Trevor Smith

Is about 10 years old.

Bumping this so we can watch.

Going to clean up the thread too.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Very interested to see transformation pics of how this stuff really works when not in the hands of Youtube morons!


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Could be a great jurnal.
> 
> Could you include pics of the shots being administered too? Technique expanations etc.
> 
> It may be a first?


Yes mate that will not be a problem, doctor's face not included obv,ha


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

hackskii said:


> This article:
> 
> Site Enhancement: The Final Word
> 
> ...


Seeing at the guy died around six years ago i thought so- ha.

Just thought it would give a bit of info. :thumb:


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> maybe a stupid question. but i take it this guy will be taking AAS alongside this?will this be documented too?


Yes, the aa's will be as follows

Test enanthate- 500mg pw

Tren Ace- 500mg pw


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Sounds interesting. Is it just his pecks he is going to use it on or other muscles also?


Pectorals, Biceps, Triceps, :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea will be a good insite to somthing i am interested in but know very little about


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Paul Borresan used to swear by site location... i think he did develop the product CAPRISTAN... then Apex also did a product called 80/20.....

dont see these around anymore....

also remember the 5ml amps of nolatil that the clubbing guys used to use before a night out,ha,

steve


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

is there any reason why a he would wanna site inject his biceps/triceps and chest?

if he's a former mr wales he must be looking pretty good without needing site oil?


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

sbeast007 said:


> is there any reason why a he would wanna site inject his biceps/triceps and chest?
> 
> if he's a former mr wales he must be looking pretty good without needing site oil?


Former being the word mate lol.

Maybe missing the point slightly, he is in decent nick now, but enhancing that is what it's about, making something good look even better( hopefully, thats the plan anyway)


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

bigsteve1974 said:


> Paul Borresan used to swear by site location... i think he did develop the product CAPRISTAN... then Apex also did a product called 80/20.....
> 
> dont see these around anymore....
> 
> ...


Haha i remember that nolatil steve, guys filling there boots with it, then on comes the tight white t shirt, few voddies and smash into a nice bird, home by 4, happy days!!


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea will be a good insite to somthing i am interested in but know very little about


x2


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would love to see a thread like this :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would be very interested

I know guys hwo have used to good effect

Would be good to get a synthol type oil made up with either test base or test prop in it


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I would be very interested
> 
> I know guys hwo have used to good effect
> 
> Would be good to get a synthol type oil made up with either test base or test prop in it


surely just taking 2ml of syntherol and a 1ml of prop wud be fine in the same barrel?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

coming into thread late so this may be covered - apologies if so - but I have been hearing speculation that MCT oil (the main component usually of site enhancment oils) might actually upgrade androgen receptors locally to the injection?

Along with permanancy agents, could explain some of the definite site benefit we see that lasts long after the original bolus should have been metabolised?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

XJPX said:


> surely just taking 2ml of syntherol and a 1ml of prop wud be fine in the same barrel?


as taking so much oil, just thought a low dose prop 25mg per ml would be better.

Base better stil IMO due to possibilty of site growth from esterless aas

Or even better, Prop base synthol mix:thumb:

Hmmm, Something to think about...

Good for cruising on (low dose test) while maintaining big guns:thumbup1:


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

jw007 said:


> as taking so much oil, just thought a low dose prop 25mg per ml would be better.
> 
> Base better stil IMO due to possibilty of site growth from esterless aas
> 
> ...


Im looking forward to seeing it in shops soon lol, now think of a name, maybe jw0014 - "cozThis stuff will get you double the size of jw007??"

:thumbup1:


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

rs007 said:


> coming into thread late so this may be covered - apologies if so - but I have been hearing speculation that MCT oil (the main component usually of site enhancment oils) might actually upgrade androgen receptors locally to the injection?
> 
> *Along with permanancy agents, could explain some of the definite site benefit we see that lasts long after the original bolus should have been metabolised?*


I think your right, ive seen people get excellent results from site injections of aa's alone,

Theres alot of speculation from my limited research on SEO that you will gain permamnent muscle after the oil has metabolised, the explanation most give is that it stretches the muscle tissue allowing for more muscle fibres to fill that space, i honestly dont know what truth is in that, lots of other sits claim this is bllsht????


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

uknumbr14 said:


> I think your right, ive seen people get excellent results from site injections of aa's alone,
> 
> Theres alot of speculation from my limited research on SEO that you will gain permamnent muscle after the oil has metabolised, the explanation most give is that it stretches the muscle tissue allowing for more muscle fibres to fill that space, i honestly dont know what truth is in that, lots of other sits claim this is bllsht????


I thought this was the main advantages of Synthol, that it stretches the fascia (sp?) larger than what it would be naturally so even when you have discontinued the use of the oil, you can fill that stretched fascia (sp?) with muscle. This could be wrong but I am sure I read this ages ago on T nation or something. If its not true then what happens to the oil after the 6 weeks or whatever that you are using it for? Does it stay in the muscle or does it go?


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Oak 2009 said:


> I thought this was the main advantages of Synthol, that it stretches the fascia (sp?) larger than what it would be naturally so even when you have discontinued the use of the oil, you can fill that stretched fascia (sp?) with muscle. This could be wrong but I am sure I read this ages ago on T nation or something. If its not true then what happens to the oil after the 6 weeks or whatever that you are using it for? Does it stay in the muscle or does it go?


The oil sits under the muscle allowing it to push your natural muscle up(if used correctly) alot of people who over use it, inject large volumes so mit sits on top of the muscle giving it a watery, balloon look, what you see is the oil when you see synthol users but if they already have good muscle the synthol will do as i said above., after stopping use the oil will slowly be dispersed and eventually go, 1 of the after benefits is what you have said above regarding stretching your fascia, but this does get debateted.

Thats my take on it, i dont have huge experience with it though. so open to opinions.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

uknumbr14 said:


> The oil sits under the muscle allowing it to push your natural muscle up(if used correctly) alot of people who over use it, inject large volumes so mit sits on top of the muscle giving it a watery, balloon look, what you see is the oil when you see synthol users but if they already have good muscle the synthol will do as i said above., after stopping use the oil will slowly be dispersed and eventually go, 1 of the after benefits is what you have said above regarding stretching your fascia, but this does get debateted.
> 
> Thats my take on it, i dont have huge experience with it though. so open to opinions.


Sound interesting. Similarly to yourself I don't have much knowledge of Synthol and I don't know anybody that has used it, so will be very intersted in this journal. To me personally though it seems like a bit of a waste of time if the idea about the stretching of the fascia is not true, as would this not mean you would basically look pumped up for 6 weeks or whatever and then just shrink back to normal? Obviously though I can see the benefits of being pumped up for a short period of time if you are competing.


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Sound interesting. Similarly to yourself I don't have much knowledge of Synthol and I don't know anybody that has used it, so will be very intersted in this journal. To me personally though it seems like a bit of a waste of time if the idea about the stretching of the fascia is not true, as would this not mean you would basically look pumped up for 6 weeks or whatever and then just shrink back to normal? Obviously though I can see the benefits of being pumped up for a short period of time if you are competing.


ahh sorry boss if ive confused, it will not last just the amount of time you are using it, it will not metabolise in 6 weeks etc, approx 30% is metabolised by the body, approx 70% stays withing the muscle fibres and has an extremely slow disintegration process. this is where i said the debate comes in, some people will say it broken down over 2-3 years some say longer.


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

uknumbr14 said:


> The oil sits under the muscle allowing it to push your natural muscle up(if used correctly) alot of people who over use it, inject large volumes so mit sits on top of the muscle giving it a watery, balloon look, what you see is the oil when you see synthol users but if they already have good muscle the synthol will do as i said above., after stopping use the oil will slowly be disintegrated and eventually go the time for this can be 2 years plus., 1 of the after benefits is what you have said above regarding stretching your fascia and whilst using it as if your training and using aa's you will be building new muscle fibres also.
> 
> Thats my take on it, i dont have huge experience with it though. so open to opinions.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Sound interesting. Similarly to yourself I don't have much knowledge of Synthol and I don't know anybody that has used it, so will be very intersted in this journal. To me personally though it seems like a bit of a waste of time if the idea about the stretching of the fascia is not true, *as would this not mean you would basically look pumped up for 6 weeks or whatever and then just shrink back to normal*? Obviously though I can see the benefits of being pumped up for a short period of time if you are competing.


So what?? Would be good for summer use and holidays

Run in conjunction with a course, after all most shrink after running a decent course, same thing

If I could be bothered I would prob even use for a big nite out PMSL

But I like my oil to contain an active ingrediant:lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think the base would be a good idea, make it work locally while its there anyway.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

uknumbr14 said:


> ahh sorry boss if ive confused, it will not last just the amount of time you are using it, it will not metabolise in 6 weeks etc, approx 30% is metabolised by the body, approx 70% stays withing the muscle fibres and has an extremely slow disintegration process. this is where i said the debate comes in, some people will say it broken down over 2-3 years some say longer.


Yeah I was confused understand the point behind it better now. Cheers


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rs007 said:


> coming into thread late so this may be covered - apologies if so - *but I have been hearing speculation that MCT oil (the main component usually of site enhancment oils) might actually upgrade androgen receptors locally to the injection?*
> 
> Along with permanancy agents, could explain some of the definite site benefit we see that lasts long after the original bolus should have been metabolised?


could this be due to the hormones staying locally for longer due to the oil taking loner to disperse meaing more localised uptake??? i may be well off here


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> I think some people get blinded when using it and tend to focus too much on the same spot when injecting,hence seeing lumpy delts and bi's on the stage,if they concentrated onthe sculpting of the muscle volumising and enhancing the muscle shape thru multiple injection angles they will be left with a much more pleasing and natural look to the given muscle.


Then they are not following the proper protocol for SEO use where it is stated that application sites within the muscle head must be rotated.


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 17, 2009)

uknumbr14 said:


> Seeing at the guy died around six years ago i thought so- ha.
> 
> Just thought it would give a bit of info. :thumb:


Big A's article on SEO use is the most effective way to apply SEOs.

It has been posted here before but here it is again.

============================================

Site Enhancing Oils, or 'synthol' as commonly known, are possibly the most controversial subject in bodybuilding. That is because there is a huge amount of miseducation and ignorance on the subject.

I first published the article below on the internet in early 2000, and since then it has been reproduced on countless websites and I have become known as the world's most authorative person on the subject, even consulting in the latest book on the subject written by the 'inventor' of the original SEO, Chris Clark.

In 1996 Chris Clark invented the first SEO (Site Enhancing Oil) and named it 'Synthol'. A quick phone call from brystol-Meyers, who hold the trademark rights on the 'Synthol' name, forced Chris Clark to change the name of his product to PumpNPose. However, the name of synthol was stuck with the bodybuilders.

The most popular now are Synthol/PumpnPose, Syntherol, EsikClean, Nuclear Nutrition Site Oil, Cosmostan and Liquid Muscle.

Synthol/PumpnPose is the original product. As such, it charges a lot of money and it's the most expensive variant as it relies on it's name to sell it - the cheapest found is $149.95. There must be a lot of fakes out there since the inventor of it, Chris Clark, charges a wholesale price of over $100 per bottle (and that's for large quantity), so there's no way that some outfits can retail it for $100. The only official distributor for PnP is www.meso-morph.com

Syntherol is my favourite simply because is the only one that I know of that is made by a real pharmaceutical company, so guaranteed sterile, plus it hurts less and the results seem to be better - don't take my word for it, ask around! It's the same formula as Synthol/PumpnPose, with added silica, which is a safe way to make the gains more 'permanent'. It's very refined, so it flows freely through a 28gauge needle, unlike the others which need as much as 21gauge needles to go through properly!

It's also the number 1 best selling Site Oil in the world, so they must be doing something right! And Synthetek (the maker of Syntherol) is the only company to offer a double money back guarantee and they never had any complaints from any customer from anywhere in the world! By far my choice, plus, it's cheap - $129.95. www.synthetek.com

EsikClean - same formula as Synthol, but it has colagen added. That makes it a very bad choice to use in my opinion. When you use site oils, the biggest problem is the formation of scar tissue. You don't want any scar tissue build up when you use site oils. Scar tissue is colagen buildup due to the trauma caused to the muscle by sticking a needle in there. As such, I would not help the build up of scar tissue in the muscle by injecting colagen. So, that's a bad choice. $100 per bottle www.synthol-direct.com Plus these are the people that counterfited Chris Clark's PnP and Synthetek's Syntherol, so one wonders how 'genuine' they are. Their associated websites are www.synthol.com, www.finalabs.com, www.zoelabs.com, www.pumpnpose.com, www.primolabs.com I strongly recommend that people stay away from them!

Nuclear Nutrition Oil - is a very good product, which works quite well. It's exactly as Syntherol, plus the addition of a small amount of prohormones. I am not a big fan of prohormones due to the reason that they will give you more side effects than benefits. Also, because of the prohormones, you cannot import it into countries like Canada or Australia, where prohormones are illegal. Still a good product - $149.95 www.nuclearnutrition.com

Cosmostan is another one that I recomend that people don't use. It has two anabolic steroids added to it. Because the SEO oil is a very long chain fatty acid, it will wrap itself around the steroid oil, as such not allow the steroid oil to be dissipated timely and for the body to assimilate the steroid. Also, both steroids contained in it are esterified, as such, they would have absolutely zero effect on localised growth as all esterified steroids have to travel to the liver first. Also, because of the steroids contained in it, it is illegal in most places in the world and women cannot use it. On top of all this, it also contains collagen, which as previously mentioned is an extremely bad idea as collagen primary causes scar tissue, exactly what should be avoided during SEO use. I am not sure of the price (never been interested in this product). Available from www.apex-pharmaceuticals.com

Liquid Muscle - same as PumpnPose, but at $199.95 per bottle. However, I can't find too much about it and about who makes it, as it seems as a small outfit and as such I have trouble trusting it 100%, especially when I am supposed to inject their stuff into MY body. They do advertise all over the bodybuilding magazines in the back sections, but that doesn't mean much. www.liquidmuscle.com

There's a ton of other brands, but the above are the most well known. The other brands available, I personally would not trust since they come from very small outfits, so you don't know whether they are sterile, properly manufactured or most likely just mixed together in somebody's 'bathtub'.

Site oils can be used for two purposes - to increase the size of a muscle or to shape a muscle.

To increase size, lets use the biceps for example. You need to inject in EVERY head of the muscle, while rotating the shots daily within that head. This is the only way to ensure that the added size keeps to your natural look/shape of the muscle. The quickest way to get a muscle up to maximum size is to do the following regimen: 1ml for 10 days in each head of the muscle. 2ml for 10 days. 3ml for 10 days. If you do both, the biceps and triceps simultaneously, you can add up to 3" on your arms in those 30 days.

Now, this is VERY IMPORTANT!!!: you HAVE to massage the area that you just injected SEVERELLY! You have to make sure that there's no lump forming. The muscle should always be soft. You should NEVER have a lump. It is also a good idea, to inject just before going to the gym, so as soon as you get to the gym, you should do a couple light weight, high reps sets for that muscle, to get the blood moving. This again will minimise lump formation. You have to keep in mind, that as soon as lumps form because you did not massage, scar tissue will form as well. You want to avoid scar tissue at all costs. Also, to minimise scar tissue build up, use VERY small needles, like 25g or 26g, inch or 1inch long (depending on the injection site) and inject VERY slowly. If you find that you cannot keep with the lump build up, but you are due for another shot, wait until, by massaging, the lump goes away (it should not be more than a couple of days) and then resume from where you left off.

If you have all the size you wish and just want to shape the muscle, as adding a peak on the biceps, then inject the spot, in the peak of the muscle, with 1ml every day or every second day until you obtain the peak that you desire.

What I recommend to people that are just starting out using these oils is to use 1ml per head of muscle per day, or every second day, for a week or so and see how they react to it. That way they can judge how many ml they can use per muscle head and how often.

Where to inject - Great pictorial guide is here: www.howtodoinjections.com Read the SEO pictorial guide.

BICEPS - inner and outer head. You can feel the `split' in between the two heads of the biceps when you feel with your other hand. Inject on each side of that. If you want to increase the length/thickness of the bicep, inject more in the inner head (closer to your body). If you want to increase the peak, inject more in the outer head.

TRICEPS - You don't need to inject in the outer/horseshoe head, unless it is really lacking behind. You inject in the middle and rear heads of the triceps. Generally, at the back of your arm, the upper portion is the rear head and the lower portion is the middle head, as the two heads overlap each other somewhat.

DELTOIDS - just inject straight into whatever head is lacking in size.

CALVES - Natural calves, no matter how big the are, have a `flat' look to the muscle. So you want to keep that look, you don't want to have your calves looking round like someone stuck an air hose in there. So, you inject in multiple shots, on the outside edges of the muscle. That will make the calf go outwards, while keeping the flat, natural look.

QUADS - With muscles this large, you need to do multiple daily injections. Where in the biceps you use 1ml per head per day to begin with, on quads you need to start with 1ml per site, 7 sites per quad. That is to avoid the `lumpy' look and keep the quad uniform. Again, to keep the natural look of the thigh, you should inject in the `peak' of the outer quad, injecting along the crest. If the teardrop is lacking, then just inject straight into it, rotating sites daily. I personally don't recommend quad shots, especially teardrop, due to the very high amount of nerves in the area.

PECS - pecs are a very large, 'flat' type of muscle. As such, the injections have to cover the entire area of the muscle, to 'lift' it at the same time, otherwise a lumpy look will result. I recomend three rows of three shots per pec per day.

I strongly recommend that you get some anatomy charts and study the muscles and the nerves that are in the area that you want to inject.

How do Site Oils work? To begin with, they do not stay in the muscle for 3 to 5 years. They get dissipated within months. However, during this time, they have stretched the fascia of that muscle. The fascia is a great constrictive factor in muscle growth. The more stretched the fascia is the more the muscle will grow and the more it will have that `popping' look. Site oils stay in there long enough for the fascia to stretch. As they dissipate, the `space' left by them is replaced with new muscle tissue growth. That is the reason why when x-rays/MRIs where performed on some of the people that have 25"+ arms, there was no oil found in there. The oil dissipated and it was replaced by real muscle.

The principle is the same as the one behind site shots with steroids, but it works at a much a larger degree, because the Site Oils take that much longer to dissipate.

As well, this is the same principle behind fascial stretching. Howver, it is much more efficient with Site Oils. Best example is to imagine a baloon. You can pull on it and stretch it as much as you want, and you will stretch it a bit. But if you fill it with a liquid, you will be able to stretch it to a much larger degree than just pulling on it from the outside. This is the best way to compare the efficiency of fascial stretching versus using Site Oils.

Pain - obviously, any site shot hurts. The pain will minimise the more you inject, until it will not hurt any more. Site Oils hurt, but not as much as site injections with, lets say, Sustanon or Testosterone Propionate. However, as I said, they will hurt less and less the more you use them.

Dangers - Site Oils are safe, if certain precautions are taken, same as when injecting anything else. You always have to aspirate. Always! You DO NOT want the oil to go in a vein. Always massage the area after the shot so scar tissue build up doesn't occur. And most importantly - USE COMMON SENSE! If you have 16" arms, don't think that you will have 23" in 5 weeks! Because if you try that, you will end up with deformed looking muscles and you will be the laughing stock of the world. On a side note, people like Greg Valentino have implants, not SEO's in their muscles. It is physiologically impossible to look like these guys do with SEOs. Hopefully that puts that myth to rest.

Site Oils are there to help you break past a plateau. If your genetics indicate that you are 242 with 5% bf, but you only have 18" arms, then Site Oils will help you bring your arms in proportion.

All that I am saying is that Site Oils are there to aid the work that you do in the gym, not replace it!


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I would be very interested
> 
> I know guys hwo have used to good effect
> 
> Would be good to get a synthol type oil made up with either test base or test prop in it





> surely just taking 2ml of syntherol and a 1ml of prop wud be fine in the same barrel?





> as taking so much oil, just thought a low dose prop 25mg per ml would be better.
> 
> Base better stil IMO due to possibilty of site growth from esterless aas
> 
> ...





jw007 said:


> But I like my oil to contain an active ingrediant





hackskii said:


> I think the base would be a good idea, make it work locally while its there anyway.





micreed said:


> Would be good to get a synthol type oil made up with either test base or test prop in it
> 
> u should look 4 product by boizer ...called max pump ...it has good test prop dose as well as a silica to coat muscle fibres...good stuff ....


This is *HIGHLY NOT RECOMMENDED* as the oil present in SEOs is very likely to interfere with the proper absorption of the hormone.


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> coming into thread late so this may be covered - apologies if so - but I have been hearing speculation that MCT oil (the main component usually of site enhancment oils) might actually upgrade androgen receptors locally to the injection?
> 
> Along with permanancy agents, could explain some of the definite site benefit we see that lasts long after the original bolus should have been metabolised?





hilly said:


> could this be due to the hormones staying locally for longer due to the oil taking loner to disperse meaing more localised uptake??? i may be well off here


More information on androgen receptor regulation can be found in the Article posted on our website regarding our SEO product - Syntherol: Site Enhancing Oil can be found here.

http://www.synthetek.com/the-science-behind-syntherol/


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 17, 2009)

uknumbr14 said:


> I think your right, ive seen people get excellent results from site injections of aa's alone,
> 
> Theres alot of speculation from my limited research on SEO that you will gain permamnent muscle after the oil has metabolised, *the explanation most give is that it stretches the muscle tissue allowing for more muscle fibres to fill that space, i honestly dont know what truth is in that, lots of other sits claim this is bllsht????*


This is exactly how the product works.

We do not make any claims about our products you can see the results and testimonials from many happy customers yourselves.

Our SEO product: 'Syntherol' is openly endorsed by pros and amateurs alike:

*Phil Hernon - IFBB Pro

*Justin Rhys - IFBB Pro

*Heinz Senior - IFBB Pro

*Big A - IFBB Pro and author of the most widely used application guide of the product.

. . . just to name a few.

Below are just a few of the threads where you can read about results, experiences, feedback aswell as view before and after photos:

My Synterol Results - with Pics!

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f...rum/8547-heres-syntherol-results-21-arms.html

Syntherol Results - 21" arms!

Syntherol - Excellent Results confirmed again!!!!

My Syntherol Cycle

My Experience with Syntherol from Synthetek


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 17, 2009)

The Oak 2009 said:


> I thought this was the main advantages of Synthol, that it stretches the fascia (sp?) larger than what it would be naturally so even when you have discontinued the use of the oil, you can fill that stretched fascia (sp?) with muscle. This could be wrong but I am sure I read this ages ago on T nation or something. If its not true then what happens to the oil after the 6 weeks or whatever that you are using it for? Does it stay in the muscle or does it go?


That is correct.

The oil dissipates after 1-2 months depending on the person.



> Sound interesting. Similarly to yourself I don't have much knowledge of Synthol and I don't know anybody that has used it, so will be very intersted in this journal. To me personally though it seems like a bit of a waste of time if the idea about the stretching of the fascia is not true, as would this not mean you would basically look pumped up for 6 weeks or whatever and then just shrink back to normal? Obviously though I can see the benefits of being pumped up for a short period of time if you are competing.


The fascial stretching aspect of the product is correct. But so is the way the oil is dispersed and metabolized by the body. That is why it is important to run the product in an optimal anabolic environment where the body is growing, while fascial stretching is taking place from the application of the product. That way, when the oil begins to disperse and metabolize the 'space' left behind is simultaneously occupied by new muscle growth.

If this anabolic environment is NOT present while using SEOs then results will only be temporary as the fascia will simply return to the its prior state before the application of SEOs once the oil has been metabolized.


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 17, 2009)

uknumbr14 said:


> ahh sorry boss if ive confused, it will not last just the amount of time you are using it, it will not metabolise in 6 weeks etc, approx 30% is metabolised by the body, approx 70% stays withing the muscle fibres and has an extremely slow disintegration process. this is where i said the debate comes in, some people will say it broken down over 2-3 years some say longer.


If you are referring to our product this is grossly incorrect.

The rate at which oil clears the body will vary depending on the oil used

We will not speak for any other SEO on the market but our own. The rate at which our product clears the body is approx 6 weeks.

More information on the clearance rate of oils can be found in the following thread:

Site-Enhancing-Oil-Clearance-Rates-Sesame-Oil-Question


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

Would be good to get a synthol type oil made up with either test base or test prop in it

u should look 4 product by boizer ...called max pump ...it has good test prop dose as well as a silica to coat muscle fibres...good stuff ....


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

oops i ment collogen not silica


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

micreed said:


> Would be good to get a synthol type oil made up with either test base or test prop in it
> 
> u should look 4 product by boizer ...called max pump ...it has good test prop dose as well as a silica to coat muscle fibres...good stuff ....


it has a very tiny bit of test prop in it mate,5% if i remember correctly but the actual mg of prop is not listed on the label so saying it has a 'good' test prop dose in it is really quite inaccurate


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

well 10 % ...you do math as im ****e at maths ... ...10% collegon...10% prop..75 mtc 5% ba all in a 100 ml vial..so considering that the rest have zero i would say good... i dont mean i meant u can use it alone was figure of speech when compairing to other products on market


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

lol just read what i wrote and not sure what this means qoute" i dont mean i meant u can use it alone" ????


----------



## Dave the gym rave (Aug 21, 2021)

Train harder ...😂😂😂synthol is sad


----------

